# How wide should your jaw be to be sexually attractive/aesthetic



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

Lower Third is extremely important, but the most important part of the lower third from a bone perspective is the width of your mandible. Your masseter adds to the width, and to anyone that denies this I've added 13 mm with mastic gum + cold water and jawzrsize as measured with calipers, and it's had a big difference in my look. I'd even put it above forward growth this guy is a mogging machine, and he gets a lot of leading roles despite his beta coloring







Why ?

JAW WIDTH

Never forget this is his side profile






Compared to someone with good forward growth like Floyd Mayweather






However let's get to the point what determines how big you jaw should be ?

It's you bizygomatic breadth







In my research from analyzing data from over 5000 male faces from IG using custom software on EC2 and analysis with Elastic Map Reduce, and then correlated that with how desired they were using their likes and comments as a proxy. I have concluded that the ideal jaw width is between 88% - 98% of you bizygomatic

What determines how wide you should go either from chewing or wraparound jaw surgery

Your Palate

The ultimate goal is hollow cheeks. It's a universal sign of good looks even on ugly people it boost them up a point or two

For someone like Mario Rodriguez he needs his wide 5.8 - 5.9 inch jaw width (bigonial width) because his palatal width is in the top 3%

Which puts him at about 96-98% of his bizygomatic



However for someone like Adrian Conrad who has a smaller palate he can get away with 88% of his bizygomatic


----------



## dogtown (Jan 3, 2019)

But you can’t fix the width of your skull?


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> In my research from analyzing data from over 5000 male faces from IG using custom software on EC2 and analysis with Elastic Map Reduce, and then correlated that with how desired they were using their likes and comments as a proxy. I have concluded that the ideal jaw width is between 88% - 98% of you bizygomatic



What type of scientific methodology did you use to conclude that, your opinion 5000 times, or you brought females to rate those faces in a lab? I am not saying that everything is false about the point you are making, but this does not bring any validity to your point.

You said you read countless studies, why don't provide them as sources to bring some validity to what you are saying. I prefer relying on what is empirically factual over what your opinion is saying when coming to conclusions about how human beings operate. Nice fancy words though.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> What type of scientific methodology did you use to conclude that, your opinion 5000 times, or you brought females to rate those faces in a lab? I am not saying that everything is false about the point you are making, but this does not bring any validity to your point.
> 
> You said you read countless studies, why don't provide them as sources to bring some validity to what you are saying. I prefer relying on what is empirically factual over what your opinion when coming to conclusions about how human beings operate. Nice fancy words though.


He used his sekret melanin powers n shiet

honestly he's a huge troll bro don't even waste your time just keep insulting him till he leaves


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> What type of scientific methodology did you use to conclude that, your opinion 5000 times, or you brought females to rate those faces in a lab? I am not saying that everything is false about the point you are making, but this does not bring any validity to your point.
> 
> You said you read countless studies, why don't provide them as sources to bring some validity to what you are saying. I prefer relying on what is empirically factual over what your opinion is saying when coming to conclusions about how human beings operate. Nice fancy words though.



I correlated it with the likes of the pictures, average likes on the pictures. Then ran a seperate algo on their last 100 comments on the pictures to analyze words like sexy, cute and different emojis.

Not everything has to be a study. This is where you and @DrTony are limited. Most of the phenomena in the world has not only not been studied, but they wouldn't even know how to formulate a study.


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> I correlated it with the likes of the pictures, average likes on the pictures. Then ran a seperate algo on their last 100 comments on the pictures to analyze words like sexy, cute and different emojis.



That doesn't seem like the best scientific approach to understand the correlation between what you are seeking to understand. In fact, many studies used much further rigorous approach to analyze this subject, why not bring those empirical data higher in relevancy to prove your point, than your suboptimal methodology. How does your algorithm deal with sarcasm and memes exactly just out of curiosity?


----------



## SHARK (Jan 3, 2019)

Does the guy on the right have any hope @BeautifulBones ?


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Not everything has to be a study. This is where you and @DrTony are limited. Most of the phenomena in the world has not only not been studied, but they wouldn't even know how to formulate a study.



 yeah fuck science and their relevant studies they did on what I am interested in, let's ignore it altogether, nothing of value, my perfectly unbias opinion is far more objective and accurate in finding the truth. JFL. Most arrogant shit I read in this forum.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> yeah fuck science and their relevant studies they did on what I am interested in, let's ignore it altogether, nothing of value, my perfectly unbias opinion is far more objective and accurate in finding the truth. JFL. Most arrogant shit I read in this forum.


and apparently he's only been studying looks theory for six months so he pretty much knows Jack shitt about anything


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 3, 2019)

I am more limited because I am more scientifically rigorous in my approach when attempting to understand social phenomena  @DrTony Do you agree with this statement describing us?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

??? lol isn't this well known. Looking like a chipmunk isn't good, nor is looking like a narrow faced girl.



Also you're wrong with your bounds too. This guy is absolutely gl, but falls outside your range.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> ??? lol isn't this well known. Looking like a chipmunk isn't good, nor is looking like a narrow faced girl.
> View attachment 10564
> Also you're wrong with your bounds too. This guy is absolutely gl, but falls outside your range.



He has beta coloring (light hair light eyes), so he can get away with a larger jaw. However most people couldn't. Those bounds do apply to most people do Pitt is just an exception I think his jaw was 1.05 x his bizygo if I remember


Nibba said:


> and apparently he's only been studying looks theory for six months so he pretty much knows Jack shitt about anything


How does it feel you've been in this for years. Only to know nothing? It's your average girlfriend will console you


Dude420 said:


> That doesn't seem like the best scientific approach to understand the correlation between what you are seeking to understand. In fact, many studies used much further rigorous approach to analyze this subject, why not bring those empirical data higher in relevancy to prove your point, than your suboptimal methodology. How does your algorithm deal with sarcasm and memes exactly just out of curiosity?


 
So find me a study that shows the ideal jaw width for ONS vs LTR ? Oh wait there isn't one. Your reading dusty studies. While I'm out on the frontiers of knowledge trying to hold the candle stick just a little further into the darkness. Also the language analysis algo is the least matured, so it's the least weighted in the data


SHARK said:


> Does the guy on the right have any hope @BeautifulBones ?


Nope not only is his bigonial small but his bizygomatic is like 3SD -


----------



## Unknownjpg (Jan 3, 2019)

Interesting post, in your bizygomatic length, I have top 90th percent wise, but my jaw is lacking, what does this mean? I’m prolly going to get fillers on my masseter jaw, I have good cheekbones also. I’ve been chewing and seen some results.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

Unknownjpg said:


> Interesting post, in your bizygomatic length, I have top 90th percent wise, but my jaw is lacking, what does this mean? I’m prolly going to get fillers on my masseter jaw, I have good cheekbones also. I’ve been chewing and seen some results.


PM


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> So find me a study that shows the ideal jaw width for ONS vs LTR ? Oh wait there isn't one. Your reading dusty studies. While I'm out on the frontiers of knowledge trying to hold the candle stick just a little further into the darkness. Also the language analysis algo is the least matured, so it's the least weighted in the data



Well I know you didn't search so I won't take that as fact that this study doesn't exist, but what you could do compile several related studies because, I know for a fact there are at least a dozen of relevant ones, you can find about the ideal jaw width and the general impact of facial dimorphism on short-term vs long-term attractiveness, and carve some type of deductive conclusion out of it instead of pulling this out of your ass with supposedly precise numbers.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 3, 2019)

whats a top percentile bizygos?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

Why dont you dump your "software" logs for some legitimacy? It should take 2 seconds to dispel larping myths. Better yet, put the software on github...


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Why dont you dump your "software" logs for some legitimacy? It should take 2 seconds to dispel larping myths. Better yet, put the software on github...



Private github repo boyoo do you think I'm stupid ? Bro just release the million dollar software these random guys will know your legit. You need to know something from the bottom of my soul. I don't give a fuck. I'll never deny someones right to be skeptical, but be careful of what your skeptical of. Immanuel Kant missed out on his only chance at a wife because he overthought things



future chadlite said:


> whats a top percentile bizygos?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Private github repo boyoo do you think I'm stupid ? Bro just release the million dollar software these random guys will know your legit. You need to know something from the bottom of my soul. I don't give a fuck. I'll never deny someones right to be skeptical, but be careful of what your skeptical of. Immanuel Kant missed out on his only chance at a wife because he overthought things
> 
> 
> View attachment 10578


Something that reads comments for keywords is not even worth money lmao.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Private github repo boyoo do you think I'm stupid ? Bro just release the million dollar software these random guys will know your legit. You need to know something from the bottom of my soul. I don't give a fuck. I'll never deny someones right to be skeptical, but be careful of what your skeptical of. Immanuel Kant missed out on his only chance at a wife because he overthought things
> 
> 
> View attachment 10578


i did an inaccurate measurement but it was a little bit over 15cm, definitely above 15cm. the thing is i have a narrow jaw and short ramus so if i hypertrophied masseter i'd get a moon face probably


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Why dont you dump your "software" logs for some legitimacy? It should take 2 seconds to dispel larping myths. Better yet, put the software on github...


OH NONONO IT'S WORTH 1 MILLION DOLLARS HE COULD NEVER DO THAT


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

Also dumping your logs won't reveal anything. It would just show that you have actual results...I'm literally asking you to add a print line statement to your code that prints the comment every time it finds one of these reactions with a star or something along with every other comment.


----------



## Earthling (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Also dumping your logs won't reveal anything. It would just show that you have actual results...I'm literally asking you to add a print line statement to your code that prints the comment every time it finds one of these reactions with a star or something along with every other comment.



Don't even try.....


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> i did an inaccurate measurement but it was a little bit over 15cm, definitely above 15cm. the thing is i have a narrow jaw and short ramus so if i hypertrophied masseter i'd get a moon face probably


 
PM I gotchu


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

Great work BeautifulBones, keep it up

 I'd buy your program 12 times if I could


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> PM I gotchu


How about you send your log files to me


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> But you can’t fix the width of your skull?


nigga he just told you how he did it in the fucking post


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> nigga he just told you how he did it in the fucking post


Bones is a lying retard tho


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Bones is a lying retard tho


BeautifulBones has used his 1 million dollar software to change my life completely. Upon purchasing his program I received a wonderfully descriptive in-depth rating ("2/10psl fix ur skin get rhinoplasty") and a complete program to go up by at least 5PSL with the power of science, placebo, God, and a little magic~


----------



## dogtown (Jan 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> nigga he just told you how he did it in the fucking post


 
How is fucking chewing going to fix the fact that I don’ have 6 inch Zygos.

Plus I have developed massetors already tbh


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> How is fucking chewing going to fix the fact that I don’ have 6 inch Zygos.
> 
> Plus I have developed massetors already tbh







Read that ^ that's how.

If that didn't happen idk try myobrace or some shit nigga


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

Still wating for log files. don't try sending me fake log files, i will make you rerun software tests on different keywords kek under a time limit. If you really have the software, doing that should be basic. Also lol @ running away from this thread.


Wincel said:


> BeautifulBones has used his 1 million dollar software to change my life completely. Upon purchasing his program I received a wonderfully descriptive in-depth rating ("2/10psl fix ur skin get rhinoplasty") and a complete program to go up by at least 5PSL with the power of science, placebo, God, and a little magic~


that magic? anime


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> and a complete program to go up by at least 5PSL with the power of science, placebo, God, and a little magic~


Holy shit


----------



## dogtown (Jan 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> View attachment 10588
> 
> If that didn't happen idk try myobrace or some shit nigga



I dunno bro I don’t chew but my jaw muscles are definitely more developed than the average guys. I have normal braces in at the moment so could I use a myo brave at the same time


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I dunno bro I don’t chew but my jaw muscles are definitely more developed than the average guys. I have normal braces in at the moment so could I use a myo brave at the same time


I have one right here that I've never put in tbh I have braces let me scrape the gunk off my teeth and try to pop it in brb


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I dunno bro I don’t chew but my jaw muscles are definitely more developed than the average guys. I have normal braces in at the moment so could I use a myo brave at the same time


U don't need myobrace ur facial development is perfect. As soon as those braces come off u better be mewing son


----------



## dogtown (Jan 3, 2019)

Nibba said:


> U don't need myobrace ur facial development is perfect. As soon as those braces come off u better be mewing son


Yeah I’ve started mewing, but trust me I need the braces my teath were horrific





God I hate looking at old photos I was very subhuman a couple years ago


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

Is no one realizing that I just exposed beautifulbones, He should never come back to this site again. I asked for the most basic proof of his software, and he isn't providing it. Can the mods ban his ass? Doing what I asked should take legit 3 min tops.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I was very subhuman a couple years ago


Yeah me too man...me too


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I dunno bro I don’t chew but my jaw muscles are definitely more developed than the average guys. I have normal braces in at the moment so could I use a myo brave at the same time


Ok the A1 fits because the plastic is flexible but I would suspect the A2 and A3 would have some difficulties, so it would depend on how soon your braces are coming off. A thing to note, since my teeth have brackets on the molars, myobrace would actually be more likely to shrink my palate then expand it, (the brackets would be pushed inward by the outer myobrace arch) but that could largely be down to my palate size as well. I would generally recommend to wait until you get your braces off.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 3, 2019)

Well, I know a friend who worked with a company that designed case management software for firms in New York and apparently, the software was doggshit and buggy. Yet, they still pay like $500k for it. So, maybe @BeautifulBones shitware is worth around the same if he is good at making people believe it is worth what he thinks it is worth. My other friend who is also a programmer has this mindset.


Wincel said:


> BeautifulBones has used his 1 million dollar software to change my life completely. Upon purchasing his program I received a wonderfully descriptive in-depth rating ("2/10psl fix ur skin get rhinoplasty") and a complete program to go up by at least 5PSL with the power of science, placebo, God, and a little magic~


Aren't you private butt buddies with Bones though?


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Aren't you private butt buddies with Bones though?


My official stance on BeautifulBones is as follows: This guy is most often correct in his looksmaxing information, at least the things he gives out for free, but he has no software, he is a 65 IQ _Nigger _and his program is a complete rip off. I am defending his information, not him. Fuck him.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> My official stance on BeautifulBones is as follows: This guy is most often correct in his looksmaxing information, at least the things he gives out for free, but he has no software, he is a 65 IQ _Nigger _and his program is a complete rip off. I am defending his information, not him. Fuck him.


Be careful using "nigger". If you plan to become someone pretigious, he will get your IP and find out who you are and then send a letter to any institution you may go to... Lol.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 3, 2019)

dotacel said:


> chad slaying prime jb?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

Earthling said:


> Don't even try.....





RedPilledStemcel said:


> Still wating for log files. don't try sending me fake log files, i will make you rerun software tests on different keywords kek under a time limit. If you really have the software, doing that should be basic. Also lol @ running away from this thread.
> 
> that magic? anime



Send me $25 dollars paypal to pay for EC2 for 30 minutes, and compensate me for my time. The semantic meaning programming is the least mature, but I'll take your money to show you some system logs sure


----------



## dogtown (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Send me $25 dollars paypal to pay for EC2 for 30 minutes, and compensate me for my time. The semantic meaning programming is the least mature, but I'll take your money to show you some system logs sure


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Send me $25 dollars paypal to pay for EC2 for 30 minutes, and compensate me for my time. The semantic meaning programming is the least mature, but I'll take your money to show you some system logs sure


----------



## Earthling (Jan 3, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 10604



Fucking killed me


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Is no one realizing that I just exposed beautifulbones, He should never come back to this site again. I asked for the most basic proof of his software, and he isn't providing it. Can the mods ban his ass? Doing what I asked should take legit 3 min tops.



Lmao you asked me to upload all my software into a public repo on github, so some dataminer could pick it up.

This displays your lack of knowledge

You have zero credibility in architecting anything for software . If you do you should be able to reason about this question to some degree even if you don't get the correct answer








Earthling said:


> Fucking killed me


Not as much as the fact you have 6 mill but couldn't pay 1 mill to confirm how much money I have. That was the laugh of the day. He tries to say look guys he's not a millionaire lol I never said I was a millionaire just high yearly income, but your argue as if you've never learned of the strawman fallacy

I love all you dick riders

@Earthling 
@RedPilledStemcel 
@AntiSocial-Fakecel 
@Dude420 

I wish all of you children of god a good year , and I hope all of your looksmaxing endeavors are successful


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

What the fuck does AWS have to do with anything. The twitter API you use should have a way to dump its data logs. If not you can just literally add one line to your code to print the tweets out onto a file. Why the fuck do you need money to run it? 1500 free tweets limit should be enough of a sample size.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Lmao you asked me to upload all my software into a public repo on github, so some dataminer could pick it up.
> 
> This displays your lack of knowledge
> 
> ...


This question assumes an intimate knowledge of AWS and even specific APIs to even begin to answer. Why do you think answering a multiple choice question has anything to do with an overall knowledge of software architecture? My knowledge is demonstrated by my real world experience, not answering some damn multiple choice question, which doesn't prove a damn thing. Sadly, I am unwilling to prove my experience by providing my resume or proof of past projects, but I am not making any extraordinary claims.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> This question assumes an intimate knowledge of AWS and even specific APIs to even begin to answer. Why do you think answering a multiple choice question has anything to do with an overall knowledge of software architecture? My knowledge is demonstrated by my real world experience, not answering some damn multiple choice question, which doesn't prove a damn thing. Sadly, I am not able and unwilling to prove this, but I am not making any extraordinary claims on this site as you are.



Lol you don't use AWS , so what do you use ?

If you were to give me the Azure or Google Cloud equivalent of this question I could give you a quick answer .

Have you ever even provisioned architecture for a site that gets a measly 5000 request per second?

With a DB that need to be highly available and fault tolerant that gets written to 100's of times per second and must be strongly consistent ?

Lmao do you even know what a message broker is?

If you were to provision for a site it would be slow as balls like lookism.net

Cheers Friend



RedPilledStemcel said:


> What the fuck does AWS have to do with anything. The twitter API you use should have a way to dump its data logs. If not you can just literally add one line to your code to print the tweets out onto a file. Why the fuck do you need money to run it? 1500 free tweets limit should be enough of a sample size.



I never mentioned anything about a Twitter API

I only use instagram, and I don't use there API. It's a software that iterates through every picture of a user and analyzes the pictures , comments and likes and the relationship between all that data.

You're literally trying and sweating so hard your memory is failing you, or your doing a lazy strawman. Your last responses have been low quality. I'll respond when you either send money or have something worth responding too

Happy Looksmaxing


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

> I'll respond when you either send money



 ok breh 

You need a AWS version of the simple question "provide your data logs". You do you m7


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Lol you don't use AWS , so what do you use ?
> 
> If you were to give me the Azure or Google Cloud equivalent of this question I could give you a quick answer .
> 
> ...



You are just throwing out technical words and phrases that you think sound fancy. This try-hard sentence literally made me cringe: "_With a DB that need to be highly available and fault tolerant that gets written to 100's of times per second and must be strongly consistent ?_" I know what a message broker is, though I don't know why you would randomly ask that question as your closing argument.


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> ok breh
> 
> You need a AWS version of the simple question "provide your data logs". You do you m7



I've run this software months ago and the data is sitting in S3. 

It's not as simple as just launching a simple ec2 instance and getting system logs

I have to launch a whole cloudformation template to provision a stack with the following

a VPC with public and private subnets
ec2 instances in autoscaling
dynamodb
a relational db
elastic map reduce clusters

If you want proof send me money to provision the resources, and I'll send it to you in 2 hours. I'll literally send you pages and pages of logs. I'll fucking archive to glacier so you can view it for years to come lmao


justanothergymcell said:


> You are just throwing out technical words and phrases that you think sound fancy. This try-hard sentence literally made me cringe: "_With a DB that need to be highly available and fault tolerant that gets written to 100's of times per second and must be strongly consistent ?_" I know what a message broker is, though I don't know why you would randomly ask that question as your closing argument.



Lol keep praying I get banned kid. I obv raise your blood pressure

Name 1 message broker, and tell me just 2 simple uses cases , so I can believe you're even a junior developer


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> I've run this software months ago and the data is sitting in S3.
> 
> It's not as simple as just launching a simple ec2 instance and getting system logs
> 
> ...


Don't you have the god damn output of your program?

"

Name 1 message broker, and tell me just 2 simple uses cases , so I can believe you're even a junior developer" what does this have to do with anything?? Regardless of whether I know these, I could just look these up lol. Anyways I'm just a 17 year old who has done programming classes at high school/as a hobby. But even I know that a fucking program should have outputs at least if not /data logs/etc.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jan 3, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> I only use instagram, and I don't use there API. It's a software that iterates through every picture of a user and analyzes the pictures , comments and likes and the relationship between all that data.



1. Is the "software" yours or a 3rd party one?
2. How does this software access the data on IG if not through their API? Does it use another API? Web scraping?
3. Describe at a high level what relationships it looks for between the data and what APIs/algorithms/etc it uses to form meaningful data from the relationships.


BeautifulBones said:


> I've run this software months ago and the data is sitting in S3.
> 
> It's not as simple as just launching a simple ec2 instance and getting system logs
> 
> ...


RabbitMQ for async processing, subscribe/publish semantics, and guaranteed message delivery.


----------



## Wincel (Jan 3, 2019)

FOOOOOUUUUUURRRRR HUUUUUNNNNNNDDDDRRRREEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 3, 2019)

Wincel said:


> FOOOOOUUUUUURRRRR HUUUUUNNNNNNDDDDRRRREEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


mogs me


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 3, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> 1. Is the "software" yours or a 3rd party one?
> 2. How does this software access the data on IG if not through their API? Does it use another API? Web scraping?
> 3. Describe at a high level what relationships it looks for between the data and what APIs/algorithms/etc it uses to form meaningful data from the relationships.
> 
> RabbitMQ for async processing, subscribe/publish semantics, and guaranteed message delivery.



Alright at least I know your at least somewhat a developer

It's my software

Web Scrapping using golang to iterate pages, and image recognition and measuring software to analyze data points in individual photos

This last question would take two paragraphs , but put simply I used a mix of multiple linear regression in python to assign a value to total amount of likes and comments in relation to total follower number, as it pertains to how attractive the male or female subject was.

I had my data science friend help me with some of the stats. I haven't studied stats in years, and I'm not primarily a data engineer by trade


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 3, 2019)

So is that guy unattractive following your theory?


----------



## dodt (Jan 4, 2019)

@BeautifulBones Btw, how do you measure the the size of zygos and lower third just by looking through the image? We need that algorithms here tbh


----------



## Dsvr (Jan 4, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Lower Third is extremely important, but the most important part of the lower third from a bone perspective is the width of your mandible. Your masseter adds to the width, and to anyone that denies this I've added 13 mm with mastic gum + cold water and jawzrsize as measured with calipers, and it's had a big difference in my look. I'd even put it above forward growth this guy is a mogging machine, and he gets a lot of leading roles despite his beta coloring
> 
> View attachment 10542
> 
> ...




Good analyze of one of the problem in my face. I actually have good zygos, my mandible angle is ok, the problem I have is the width of my jaw, it's not even close to your percentage.
I'm actually chewing Falim gum 2x 30-45 min a day. Do you have other advices to have better jaw width ? how much time before you saw results ?


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 4, 2019)

Dsvr said:


> Good analyze of one of the problem in my face. I actually have good zygos, my mandible angle is ok, the problem I have is the width of my jaw, it's not even close to your percentage.
> I'm actually chewing Falim gum 2x 30-45 min a day. Do you have other advices to have better jaw width ? how much time before you saw results ?



PM


dodt said:


> @BeautifulBones Btw, how do you measure the the size of zygos and lower third just by looking through the image? We need that algorithms here tbh



It was a beautiful puzzle to solve tbh


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jan 4, 2019)

This happened


----------



## Wool (Jan 4, 2019)

BeautifulBones said:


> Lower Third is extremely important, but the most important part of the lower third from a bone perspective is the width of your mandible. Your masseter adds to the width, and to anyone that denies this I've added 13 mm with mastic gum + cold water and jawzrsize as measured with calipers, and it's had a big difference in my look. I'd even put it above forward growth this guy is a mogging machine, and he gets a lot of leading roles despite his beta coloring
> 
> View attachment 10542
> 
> ...



You dont have to have a square jaw where it goes straight down from your cheek bones to be attractive. You can have a bit of inwardness. Example:


----------



## VST (Jan 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> What type of scientific methodology did you use to conclude that, your opinion 5000 times, or you brought females to rate those faces in a lab? I am not saying that everything is false about the point you are making, but this does not bring any validity to your point.
> 
> You said you read countless studies, why don't provide them as sources to bring some validity to what you are saying. I prefer relying on what is empirically factual over what your opinion is saying when coming to conclusions about how human beings operate. Nice fancy words though.


He spent 6 months on Lookism, he knows what he is talking about.


BeautifulBones said:


> Send me $25 dollars paypal to pay for EC2 for 30 minutes, and compensate me for my time. The semantic meaning programming is the least mature, but I'll take your money to show you some system logs sure


"Compensate me for my time." 
Imagine being a supposed millionaire but still asking for 25 dollars online. Kek


----------



## BeautifulBones (Jan 4, 2019)

VST said:


> He spent 6 months on Lookism, he knows what he is talking about.
> 
> "Compensate me for my time."
> Imagine being a supposed millionaire but still asking for 25 dollars online. Kek



Never said I was a millionaire choke on a dick


Wool said:


> You dont have to have a square jaw where it goes straight down from your cheek bones to be attractive. You can have a bit of inwardness. Example:
> View attachment 10645
> View attachment 10647



This is true that's why i gave a range. If your on the lower end of that range your more pretty boy more square jaw is more masc


----------

